#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  向狼王請辭

## 迪亞狼

自從當上黑市版主後，重新檢查過整個版的連結是否失效。
越來越多新增或修改的版規，也使我後來將舊版規全部重新編寫。
發現許多獸依舊沒按照版規來發文，也請狼王幫忙將標題改紅字。

上任後有較為重大的就這些吧。

不過久了後，感覺自己也開始怠惰。
一方面自己網路速度上傳很慢，真的會沒什麼耐性呢。
另一方面感覺現在分享檔案後，說實在也是蠻有機率被抓的。

重點是不希望自己「掛著版主的勳章沒做事」(被打)
暑假過後就升上高職三年級了，課業也開始比較繁重些，
希望狼王允許我辭職。

多多少少可能讓您失望了，在此說聲抱歉。

----------


## 狼王白牙

瞭解了, 感謝小狼狼這段時間的用心

很少有認真的版主一篇篇的整理帖子, 去除失聯的資料, 且發訊息給會員

版面之所以井然有序全靠版主, 發表檔案還附上圖檔, 並且撰寫詳細的版規

謝謝您了  希望未來還能夠一起為同好圈而努力

----------

